# New Toy



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 29, 2014)

Been looking at getting a chainsaw for a while now. Having found how insufficient an MS180 is, along with the old 009 my grandfather bought probably 35-40 years ago, I knew I needed something a bit bigger. Having a fascination with processing my own turning blanks, I decided to pursue a saw big enough to do some milling.

Now, being on a limited budget, a big saw was something I figured I'd get down the road.. until I found a 394xp on another forum that was slightly (read, pretty well) used. Not knowing much about saws, I consulted @Kevin and @woodtickgreg about the saw, and did a bunch of research. After basically rebuilding the saw, I ended up purchasing it.

So... before long, I'm going to be milling some logs. Ive got a 36" bar coming in tomorrow that I'll be using to cut chunks off some of the logs I have stored up at the farm, and I'll be purchasing a 42" bar, along with a 36" alaskan mill and a few ripping chains in the near future. I also plan to upgrade to an HD filter, though that's not necessarily something I'm concerned about until I start milling.

Once I get set up for milling, my next purchase will be a 60-70cc saw for felling and bucking, and this will become my dedicated milling saw. I'm just super excited about getting it. I'd never picked up a big saw before, so firing it up for the first time (and since the decomp valve was plugged, it takes a little effort), was really a big surprise.

And, since everyone loves pictures, here it is by itself, and next to my 009 with a 14" bar. You can see that it's a little beat up and shows signs of being used, but it purrs like a kitten (well, a kitten that sounds like a dirt bike), and appears to be in great mechanical shape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC (Jul 29, 2014)

That 394 beside the 009 reminds me of the great movie line... "you call that a knife? That's not a knife. This is a knife." Name that movie.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 29, 2014)

Crocodile Dundee? Yes, that is a very good way of putting it haha. It doesn't show it all that well in the pic, but it frikkin dwarfs that 009.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 29, 2014)

Very cool my friend, glad everything is working out for you. It seems that no one sells saws that big unless they are a little beat up/used. It doesn't look that bad. Happy milling! let the addiction begin. lol


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 30, 2014)

Great Jonathan. Let the backaches begin. Looks like a good saw that can handle what you plan to do.


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 30, 2014)

I've got a 576xp I bought new, if my experiences are any indicator you'll love that new saw!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 30, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Great Jonathan. Let the backaches begin. Looks like a good saw that can handle what you plan to do.



Thanks. Yeah, it's definitely a heavy saw. We'll see how heavy it is full of fluids and with a bar/chain this evening. 



Schroedc said:


> I've got a 576xp I bought new, if my experiences are any indicator you'll love that new saw!



I think I will. I will likely end up with a 562 or 372 at some point, unless I go the ms392/440 route.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 30, 2014)

Can't lose with a husky...and stihl runs forever. Congrats....


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jul 30, 2014)

Congrats! I bet it's a lot heavier than the 009 too!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 30, 2014)

Now we're cutting. Haven't been so excited to cut wood in quite some time. And OMG, this thing has some major power. It cut through this 14-16" piece of hedge in like 2 seconds. 

This pic makes it look a little bigger than the 009.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 30, 2014)

Tony might could use the 099 for processing hairstick stock now that you've moved up to a big boy saw.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 30, 2014)

SENC said:


> Tony might could use the 099 for processing hairstick stock now that you've moved up to a big boy saw.


Nah... too big. I found a good one for him. 

http://i1247.Rule #2/albums/gg634/Adirondackstihl/668165928_RraFp-M.jpg

Reactions: Funny 5


----------

